# Painting my noodle wanna help me out?



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

nope not what you're thinking... Im planning on using pool noodles for vines anyone have suggestions or experience painting them? I would like to be able to bend and manipulate the vines once finished. 
This is an example of what Im working on.








Thanks
DZ


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

it's foam so you'll need latex paint, most rattle can paints will melt foam.
pool noodles seem thick, from what i''m picturing.
making them stay bent will need wire inside, metal coat hangers maybe.

what about using rope, dipped in paint? ..will make it stiffer & the color you want.

edit* noodles are cheaper i guess


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is another option you might try:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=35464&highlight=vines

I haven't done this myself, but it looked promising and easy to do.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Bone Dancer said:


> Here is another option you might try:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=35464&highlight=vines
> 
> I haven't done this myself, but it looked promising and easy to do.


Thanks BoneDancer I shot him a few questions.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

oh a pumpkin stalk..pool noodles make sense now


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd be inclined to get the noodle into something close to its final position prior to painting to minimize the possibility of paint cracking afterwards. Latex paint is pretty flexible, but why risk messing up a great paint job when you're all done?

I've never painted pool noodles directly. I've covered materials like that with masking tape prior to applying either papier mache or paint - makes life a whole lot easier.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'd be inclined to get the noodle into something close to its final position prior to painting to minimize the possibility of paint cracking afterwards. Latex paint is pretty flexible, but why risk messing up a great paint job when you're all done?.


RoxyBlue - The vines will be used for the body of the leering pumpkin sentinel Im making. My vision is to have the vines wrapping around a tree, so Ill need to mend and bend to get it into place then store it and do it again next year.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Since you need to wrap it around a tree, why don't you use fabric? You wouldn't necessarily have to sew it. There are some pretty strong adhesives out there. Cut a long strip of heavy duty fabric, color and distress it with fabric paint or dye, lay a piece of whatever thickness of wire you want then glue the sides together. You can then shape it and wrap it around whatever you want. 
Just another option for you.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

How about that Plasti-Dip paint? I've never tried it, but it seems like it would be flexible.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

well I messed around with painting last night and found first I needed to sand the shiny outside coating for the paint to adhere and soak in a bit. Ill play around with bending and see how it goes. I used some old latex paint applied via brush


----------



## JesterLex (Jul 22, 2014)

I second plasti-dip. I used that on foam pumpkin to great success.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes this brings back bad memories for me of trying to paint pool noodles. In the end I gave up and covered them with fabric and then painted.


----------



## stuffyteddybare (Sep 12, 2011)

I used noodles one year..after I got them in the shape I wanted I hit them up with a heat gun and melted the noodle a little bit..be careful..it melts fast..have a spray bottle handy with water to hit it as soon as you heat them.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Old thread but worth a shot... I am also creating a large jack o lantern and will be using pool noodles to build up the ridges down the sides and for the stem. It will have a faux fire (mister/fan/lights) inside so it is going to be a good sized prop. Remembering what a disaster it was painting a pool noodle years ago, I have been thinking about covering the outside with fabric (maybe canvas?) and then painting that with latex. What did you end up doing on yours and Headless, how did the fabric/paint work out? Thanks.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

*Went different route*



Daphne said:


> Old thread but worth a shot... I am also creating a large jack o lantern and will be using pool noodles to build up the ridges down the sides and for the stem. It will have a faux fire (mister/fan/lights) inside so it is going to be a good sized prop. Remembering what a disaster it was painting a pool noodle years ago, I have been thinking about covering the outside with fabric (maybe canvas?) and then painting that with latex. What did you end up doing on yours and Headless, how did the fabric/paint work out? Thanks.


The noodles didn't work out, they lasted a year before the paint came off, started to fall apart. I ended up using PVC, and landscape fabric, i covered the fabric with great stuff and smeared it in so it didnt expand much. It creates a tough waterproof skin that can be painted. Ive used this method on several props and its lasted for several seasons so far.
Dave


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks so much for responding Dave! By "fall apart" I assume you mean the paint came off vs the actual noodle disintegrated? I've used them before on pumpkins but they are typically under a bunch of celluclay so I have no clue what they are doing in there ha ha. 

I remembered you stacking the rings for this guy and thought it was a terrific idea!
For one cauldron I used our shop vac bucket with a ton of vertical pink insulation foam board sections to make it bulge out at the bottom with pool noodles stuck in the cracks to fill it out. I wrapped all that in the flexible blue rolls of foam insulation but had to mix tons of paver base in the paint to cover all the seams. Wish I had thought of landscape fabric! 

I've used great stuff on lots of things but have never been its biggest fan especially with regards to controlling it but it may make the most sense on this. Loving the idea of using landscape fabric! Sorry, just so excited about that ha ha! It's way lighter than canvas! 

Thanks again and your leering pumpkin turned out awesome by the way. The way you had him up in the tree with those vines looked so cool!


----------

